# BBC Line of Duty



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just watched part 1 and will certainly do my best to watch (and record) the rest of the series.

Certainly good IMO EXCEPT once again they seem determined to paint the Police as inefficient.......

I am far from sure that that is at all fair, but I suppose it's simply fiction and is fairly easy to follow as there are so many police dramas....

Anyone else wish to comment? NB No "spoilers" as some may watch it on iPlayer or record to watch at a alter date....

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Dave, I watched and enjoyed it too. Love all the nuances between colleagues.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I watched it and thought it was badly acted and story line very OTT. Disappointing really as I was looking forward to it.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I just wish that once in a while someone will smile!! it's been a good series so far so whether this one lives up to that reputation only time will tell, but I do wish they'd stop being so bloody miserable all the time


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh is it back? I enjoyed the first few series of that. Did anyone watch the two seasons of "No Offence" On Channel 4. They were brilliant. Good drama but also funny. Written by Paul Abbot (Shameless)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have all No Offence recorded Barry but so far no time to watch.!!!!
Yes I liked the new series of Line of Duty. Yes a couple of players look a bit woody. But I can imagine the twists and turns will keep us glued.
I always like to have the sub-titles on now as often throw away lines as they turn of leave I have trouble in picking up.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

On our Humax it frustratingly puts subtitles on if I pause and then start it again and I have never managed to switch them off......

If I don't hear something then I don't hear something but still enjoy it.....

mind you the thing I most often don't hear is "*the washing needs hanging out (or taking in) and the washing up needs doing*" - no subtitles necessary though.....


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

barryd said:


> Oh is it back? I enjoyed the first few series of that. Did anyone watch the two seasons of "No Offence" On Channel 4. They were brilliant. Good drama but also funny. Written by Paul Abbot (Shameless)


deleted comment added in error


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I have all No Offence recorded Barry but so far no time to watch.!!!!
> Yes I liked the new series of Line of Duty. Yes a couple of players look a bit woody. But I can imagine the twists and turns will keep us glued.
> I always like to have the sub-titles on now as often throw away lines as they turn of leave I have trouble in picking up.
> 
> Ray.


Yes Ray, we seem to be turning subtitles on more frequently for the reason you have stated.

Terry

Just added this comment to Barryd's post by mistake. Apologies


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Penquin said:


> On our Humax it frustratingly puts subtitles on if I pause and then start it again and I have never managed to switch them off......


I had the same problem, if you mean the Audio description of what's on try pressing the AD (Audio Description) button on the Humax remote. On mine it's the extreme bottom right button. If it's sub titles its bottom left button "Sub"

As an ex copper I find Line of Duty compulsive viewing, a few "technical" issues, like the Assistant Chief Constable turning up at the Police stn, at night IN UNIFORM, nah just doesn't happen, civvies just possibly, AND people of that rank don't get involved in the "day to day" stuff, but it's still bloody good drama, I love the totally unexpected twist in the plot lines.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just wondering Andy which Humax you have?
Mine is the Foxsat and the remote is a RM-F01.
No AD button at all and the subtitles are third row up from the bottom and third button in from the left called 'sub'.

Ray.
Oh yes glued to the Line of Duty intrigue.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> I had the same problem, if you mean the Audio description of what's on try pressing the AD (Audio Description) button on the Humax remote. On mine it's the extreme bottom right button. If it's sub titles its bottom left button "Sub"
> 
> As an ex copper I find Line of Duty compulsive viewing, a few "technical" issues, like the Assistant Chief Constable turning up at the Police stn, at night IN UNIFORM, nah just doesn't happen, civvies just possibly, AND people of that rank don't get involved in the "day to day" stuff, but it's still bloody good drama, I love the totally unexpected twist in the plot lines.
> 
> Andy


OK maybe I'm naive or gullible or whatever but to me praise from a former Police officer is praise indeed...:grin2:

I think all of us would not expect an ACC to turn up neatly polished etc during the night. I think they would be tucked up in their beddie byes gearing themselves up for the following day........ or preparing for the next game of golf.....

Dave (I don't know if ACC's really do play golf, but it seemed possible.....> )

Note our RM-F01 does not appear to have an AD button, subtitles are third row up, second from the right. My sister's one has a very useful button which we don't - when she wants to delete a series of programmes she has a "delete all" button, we don't sadly and it takes an age doing one at a time.....


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I shall continue to watch series 3 as I enjoyed the previous series.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Just wondering Andy which Humax you have?
> Mine is the Foxsat and the remote is a RM-F01.
> No AD button at all and the subtitles are third row up from the bottom and third button in from the left called 'sub'.
> 
> ...


Ray

That's the older box, i have one with an RM-F01 remote and use it to record stuff for when we go away rather than taking the home box with us.

Not sure how to get around your problem. I have tried the newer remote with the older box and when I press the AD button I get the same result as pressing the audio (third up second in from the left) on the older remote.

I assume it's audio description rather than subtitles that's the problem? I am sure I found a way around it but I cannot remember ( or find out) how I did it.

Try the Humax website, I think they have a help section.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A very complex ending of this series. But again with various subtle suggestions leaving it open for another series.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I watched it late last night and as my mind kept going elsewhere I found it hard to follow. Ive not enjoyed this series in the end as much as the others.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Very complex BUT very credible. As an ex copper I normally HATE cop programmes and refuse to watch any but Line Of Duty has always, to my mind, be waaaay above the competition. There were a couple of "oh please that would never happen" moments in this series concerning procedural matters but was still gripping drama.

Can't wait for the next series. 

Andy

P.s. They never mentioned the other dead women did they. Next series plot line ?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

We thoroughly enjoyed it, rather than spread over six weeks I would prefer it to be shown over three weeks i.e. three, two hours programmes.

Re. Humax boxes, I believe there was an update a few weeks ago that altered the way the recordings are displayed. Has anyone else experienced this? When I contacted Humax, they explained that this was changes made by FreeView, YouView and FreeSat, nothing to do with Humax, they only made the boxes.

Having downloaded the YouView App to my iPad/Phone I now use these to programme the "Box", much easier that using the remote.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Drew said:


> We thoroughly enjoyed it, rather than spread over six weeks I would prefer it to be shown over three weeks i.e. three, two hours programmes.
> 
> Re. Humax boxes, I believe there was an update a few weeks ago that altered the way the recordings are displayed. Has anyone else experienced this? When I contacted Humax, they explained that this was changes made by FreeView, YouView and FreeSat, nothing to do with Humax, they only made the boxes.
> 
> Having downloaded the YouView App to my iPad/Phone I now use these to programme the "Box", much easier that using the remote.


it would be better if they just released an entire series on iPlayer as well as airing it each week. I prefer binge watching stuff anyway rather than waiting six weeks and forgetting who did what to who. Some networks have started doing that for some series. Its better really.


----------

